# hearing protection



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Awhile ago I purchased, which I thought, were decent over the ear hearing protection to protect the little hearing I have. I wear them whenever I'm using power tools, mowing the lawn, the wife is talking, ext.

After having my physical at work, I was reminded of the 6000k decimal loss I have. The same loss I had when I was hired 12 years ago and they said I would have a hard time hearing some children and woman speak (human upgrade!).

In the spirit of keeping the hearing I have, and finding this site, I'm wondering what a good standard is for hearing protection, as far as how many decimals it protects you from! Also not costing to much would be nice!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Decibels are a unit of measure of sound pressure.
Humans generally can tolerate sounds under 80 to 85 decibels without discomfort or damage.
Sound llvel and length of exposure are additive. You might be able to tolerate 88 decibels for a few minutes but if you are exposed for 8 full hours you really need to be under 80.
I found a useful chart.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

I like that chart it's a good reference while I begin to shop for some hearing protection, but I'm a little curious about its accuracy since my router is wayyyyyy louder than my power drill!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm sure there are exceptions. The point probably is that every one of the power tools listed was way above what a person should be exposed to.

I have lived with an 80% loss of any sound over 600 hertz since I was 19 years old.
It was caused by my job at an automotive supplier in 1969. 
There was no effort to protect worker's hearing back in those days.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My wife is an audiologist and bought me some over the ear headphone/radio. I can check to see what the noise reduction rating(nrr) is for them. Incidentally for her final project for her masters degree(second one) she did a study of noise exposure in the fire service. Surprisingly she found it to be not that bad. As was previously stated its about time of exposure and sound level. We make loud noises but not for extended periods of time. I will have her look at the chart and explain the discrepancy you notice with your router and drill.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

OK just checked. They have an NRR of 23.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

firefighterontheside-

I would be curios to see which kind they were so I could look into them. I shouldn't be surprised, but Woodcraft had some as high as 289.00 dollars.

Here are the ones I was looking at:

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-H10A-Optime-Earmuff/dp/B00009LI4K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380825681&sr=8-2&keywords=hearing+protection

The hearing lost I get the most, is in the fire house with my soon to be retiring Captain watching TV to loud! What?


> ?


?


> ?


????


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Apparently the ones I was looking into have a NRR of 29 according to an article I found to see what a NRR was!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is what I have. The others had a higher rating, 30 according to amazon. I wear mine to cut grass, cut wood with chainsaw, etc. I like to have the radio on. I'm more likely to wear them that way. I think my wife would say that you only need to reduce the sound level to a safe level and there is no need to try and eliminate it altogether.

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-RST-63005-Earmuff-AUX-Input/dp/B001ULCHD6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380828394&sr=8-1&keywords=stanley+ear+muffs

Loud TV? My dad is that way. Retired firefighter. Never wore ear protection in his life. He also worked on and around jets in Vietnam.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been looking at picking these up.

http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-1030110-Noise-Blocking-Earmuff/dp/B004U4A5RU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380828280&sr=8-2&keywords=hearing+protection+radio

$22, got lots of great reviews, and a rating of 25 instead of 23 like the other radio ones.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

I do like that idea as I always have my iPhone on when I'm outside doing yard work. In the shop, I just have a radio for my iPhone! Better not have the music to loud or it may defeat the purpose of the hearing protection!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

For $22 its worth a shot.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I would not want that mp3 cord hanging around.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

I use an MP3 player for yard work not wood work. I also run the cord under my shirt so it's out of the way. I always use a shirt when doing yard work


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

firefighterontheside-

I didn't see your link at first. Those look great too, but a little more. I do have a radio in my phone now thanks to Apple!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Nate,

When I've worn headphones in the past, I run the cable through the back of my shirt. That way it can't hang down anywhere, and it's not in front of me where the work/tools are.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I have two pairs of earmuffs in my shop from a local hardware store. I believe they are NRR 30; they were the highest rating I could find. When my son is older and starts to hang out in the shop when the tools are on, I will get him some of his own. Right now I like the look of these: http://www.earplugstore.com/tasco-kidsafe-ear-muffs.html


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought an ear muff from Home Depot with a noise reduction rating (NNR) of 26.very inexpensive and believe it or not one the highest nnr at that price range (under $20),you could spend a lot of money or get the most basic like the one from HD:
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/foam-padded-ear-muff/900957


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Any sound ratings for the snick of a hand plane or the sound a dovetail saw makes? Card scraper?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe a bit less than chopping dovetails ;{


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Kevin, do you mean when you miss with your mallet and hit your hand?


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

distrbd-

I think that's what I have now. I was looking to improve them, but maybe I don't need to!!


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Elizabeth, I appreciate it!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

What ever you decide on, stay away from these- 
AO Safety Folding Ear Muffs #90559
The head strap breaks after a few weeks of use!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Can you repeat the question please ?


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Good hearing protection!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Keith, those peltors are what I've been using since I started woodworking and they're amazing. They're durable, comfortable, and most important, they keep the noise out.

These ones seem to be the successor.
I'm picking up a set soon to see how they compare. NRR of 30. And they're blue.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

My work used these. I might see if I can get a deal on these too!

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?searchQuery=1c139&op=search&Ntt=1c139&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

They all work. Most important thing is to wear something. I also have several custom sets of earplugs but seldom wear them. Muffs are tue easiest to put on and take off. Im happy with the stanley radio ones.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought a set of those $22 ones yesterday. Should arrive tomorrow for me to test out.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a box of the Howard Leight QD1/3301170 and keep a pair in my pocket most of the time, they are
ear plugs with a small solid dowel that makes inserting them into your ear quick and easy, so I tend to use
them when I need them. For muffs, I have a pair Pro ears Dimension Plus that I have had for a few years,
they were $100 when I bought mine, but they are now over $200. They also work very well at the 
shooting range, but for the 500SVX and the 50MGB I use both plugs and muffs. I bought my own muffs
back in the 60s while working in lumber mills while going to school after I had some hearing loss, by the 
70s the mills were furnishing the muffs. Just remember, even the best hearing protection does not work
if you do not use it. It is always easy to think, I am just going to joint one board, no need to grab the 
muffs.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

They all work. Most important thing is to wear something. I also have several custom sets of earplugs but seldom wear them. Muffs are tue easiest to put on and take off. Im happy with the stanley radio ones.

Firefighter - where did you get the Stanley's ?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Got em from Amazon. Theres a link earlier in this thread.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys. I really like this website!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I tried out the $22 pair of headphones with speakers today. Does a pretty good job of noise reduction, and the sound quality is half-decent. I'm happy with the purchase.

If you have a large head, they may not work for you. I have a medium sized head, and they were about out of adjustment.


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried these from Harbor Freight?
http://www.harborfreight.com/hearing-protector-97849.html

They look like clones of the blue ones listed earlier for only $10. Really good reviews too


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Of course, there is a notion of "more is better", but the chart shows you that your chop saw is 106 dB, your target is 85 dB (80 if it's all day use), and thus you need an NRR of 21, and 26 if it's all-day.

Yes, NRR of 23 is better than NRR of 25, but 23 is good enough for intermittent use.

I think there is probably more variation in testing than in 23 vs 25 rating. I think the 3M/Peltor probably has a more accurate rating than, say the HF.


----------



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Keith! They are exelant. I had two pair's of them until my dog's ate one pair. They are made for people who work in very noicy environment like in a ship's engine room. It's one of the noiciest work places I have had and (see link's )
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/EMDCI/Home/Products/Catalog/~/3M-Peltor-Optime-105-Over-the-Head-Earmuff-Hearing-Conservation-H10A-10-EA-Case?N=4294702197+5427538&Nr=AND(hrcy_id%3ARGV7NB8524gs_06T5PB7RQM_N2RL3FHWVK_GPD0K8BC31gv)&rt=d

were the best I ever had. I've used similar hearing protection since 1989. The second best is 
3M™ Peltor™ Optime™ 101 Over-the-Head Earmuffs, Hearing Conservation H7A 10 EA/Case
and

http://www.silenta.com/supermax.html. 
Both Peltor (originally a Swedish product) and Silenta (a Finnish product) are very confortable in use. You can use them hour's after hour's without any uncomfortable feelings.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks esko-

I actually found them cheaper than what my work pays!!


----------



## ROB_IN_MN (Jul 10, 2012)

does anyone know what the noise reduction rating is for the simple little foam earplugs? that's what I've been using forever and I guess I'm wondering if they're sufficient.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

ROBINMN … The pink & yellow plugs you get at Menards carry an NRR of 22 or 23. I like them … they do a decent job, and are comfortable (sometimes I forget I have them in … you can get some pretty weird looks when you wear them to the grocery store).


----------



## ROB_IN_MN (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL, Dane - been there, done that!


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Hearos-Ultimate-Softness-Earplugs-20-Pair/dp/B001EPQ3H4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381187774&sr=8-1&keywords=heroes+earplugs

claim NRR of 32. Good brand. We use 'em on airplanes.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I just asked my wife(audiologist) about foam ear plugs. She said that they have higher nrr, but too often she sees them not put in right. Very often people will put them in sort of sideways, in which case they only reduce by about 2 dB. To be correct they must be rolled between your fingers until they are smaller and then put into the ear canal where they then expand. So they are good when used right. I'll use them at work while wearing a helmet.


----------



## ROB_IN_MN (Jul 10, 2012)

that's good to know. thanks for asking


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Very interesting. I have been exposed to loud sounds all my life Shooting guns, working in a shipyard, working with woodworking tools, exposed to loud music and without any hearing protection. At 79, I still have at least 90% of my hearing. I have been exposed to the same noise others have and some of them have lost their hearing while I haven't. Curious why some are more affected by loud sounds more than others. Any theories?


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

The funny thing is , my dad can't hear sh!t and thinks his hearing is fine. Even when he blasts the tv!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My dad is the same way. Ron, have you had your hearing tested. You may be surprised to find that you have loss in certain frequency ranges. I will ask her though if there are people who are not prone to hearing loss. I myself have excellent hearing even though I've only been wearing hearing protection for 12 years. I guess I've been married to an audiologist for 12 years.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Oct 22, 2012)

Had large hearing loss from chemotherapy and a few loud concerts in my youth. I wear both shooters type earplugs with about 20 db reduction (make sure they're in correctly or noise leaks by, plus muff style with about 25 db. This gives me a total dampening of near 50 db. The shooter style plugs have a string to connect them so you won't lose one, and they fit comfortably inside the muffs or headphone style hearing protection.

I've learned that if you have a hearing reduction or loss, that your brain loses the ability to process the tiny little variations, silibent sounds like s, and that means you can hear the speaking with hearing aids, but you may gradually lose the ability to comprehend many words. So don't wait years to get hearing aids until you can't hear anything well. By then you will have lost this comprehension factor.

I also have a headset that lets lower volume sound through, but the instant you turn on a machine, it stops transmitting sound. This is nice for listening to the radio or conversation and convenient because it kicks in when you need it. However, I can't seem to remember to shut it off so the battery often goes dead between uses…rechargables are in order.

I wonder about the muff style with a radio in it? I suspect they work OK, but if you turn the volume up high, it seems to me you'd defeat the noise canceling effect. Any comments?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My wife could explain it better, but here goes. Wearing the double aids is serious protection, probably not necessary for most situations. If you're worried about losing what hearing you have left though, more power to you. As far as hearing aids go, they are set up for each individual's loss and not amplification across the board. If you can't hear the s sound that's probably at a certain frequency that could be adjusted for so that you could hear the s's again without amplifying everything else. I can ask my audiologist wife more about that.
As far as the muffs with the radio, they say they have a rating of 23(mine) before you turn the radio on. As soon as you turn the radio on, their protection factor goes down by the volume set on the radio. Say the radio is doing 5dB then they are only canceling 18 dB of total sound. My wife has talked about people with hearing loss from wearing iPods with ear buds and cranking up the volume. People think that since no one else can hear it, it must not be loud enough to damage hearing. My wife could tell all about how sound is related to distance and that measurement depends on distance from the source. What is not loud at 10 feet is loud when you stick it in your ear.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I use the little foam plugs anytime I am in the shop … when I am working at the planer, jointer, or router I add a set of muffs. It is almost like being in a 'cone of silence'.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the red Peltor NRR29. Have been very well pleased.
Mowing, router, planer work is not nearly as thunderous as before.
Bill


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I use the Peltor "Optime 105". I have a couple of them and offer one to visitors to the shop. I've used them for mowing, chainsawing and any power-tool activites for several years. I've seen the airport apron workers wearing the same model. They are comfortable enough to wear for hours.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-H10A-Optime-Earmuff/dp/B00009LI4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381868637&sr=8-1&keywords=optime+105


----------



## jacobwilson8 (Oct 29, 2013)

Try to get a hearing Aid device for your ears so that other than while working you don't have any other problems, thus also do take precautions because that will help you from causing any further damage to your ears.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

At least for me, I'm not at that point yet!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.sensgard.com/


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

For what it is worth you can download a db meter to your iPhone and I would guess other phones for free. Don't know the accuracy, but you can get relative measurement between machines. I keep meaning to do this but keep forgetting. I do wear ear protection especially with the jointer.


----------

